# Motobecane or Fuji? Opinions!



## DaveinFlorida

Hello-
My name is David and am looking to get into road biking. I used to ride mountain bikes when I was younger (20's) but now that I am getting older (I am over the hill at 35), I am going to start road biking. I am fairly healthy and run approx. 2-3 miles 4 to 5 times a week. The problem is my knees don't like me very much after each run and I would like to replace the run with 20-30 mile rides 4-5 days a week. (In the beginning of course, then on to the longer rides) My ultimate goal is to ride in a century sometime within the next year or so.
I have signed on as a member of the forum and have enjoyed the articles/information.
I am writing because I have a few questions about buying a bike. I have tried each of the stores here in town and have been impressed with each salespersons knowledge, although some have tried to "put me in a bike" only because it was the right size(or close enough) and they had it in stock. I have not been able to find one store with my size in stock. I am 6'2.5 inches tall with a 36"inseam and a 41.5" outseam. I should need a 60 or 62cm bike, I have been told, but have not actually been able to ride one yet.
I am looking for the best money can buy,as everyone is, and would like a carbon fork and either 105 or ultegra components on the bike. I have looked at (and liked) Trek, Lemond and Cannondales, problem is no one in town has my size and won't until end of August.
My big question is if anyone you know on th forum has bought a bike from Bikesdirect.com? I have been researching it and exchanging emails with the company for about a week, in particular about the Motobecane Sprint Tour 

http://bikesdirect.com/products/mot...ur_carb1095.htm

Is it a bike that is worth the money for the quality? I love the fact that it has carbon seat stays and full ultegra. It comes in weighing about 20lbs and the company has answered all of my questions. There is a full refund or exchange if I don't like the bike.
I alsio have been looking at the Fuji 2005 Roubaix with about the same components.

http://fujibikes.com/road/bike.asp?...,109,112,110,111,113,114&myArrayID=8&yr=2004#

Any advice/thoughts would be met with smiles and admiration!


Thank you in advance!!!
D. Northway


----------



## bigredthe2

Hey David,

I was just having the exact same problem trying to figure out how good bikes from Bikes direct are. I'm not 6'2, but I was in the same boat as to whether or not the motobecanes and mercier's etc. were good bikes. You mentioned you were looking into the Fuji RRoubaix... If you take a look at the Mercier Serpens LTD, it is the EXACT same bike. From the frame to the components, everything is the exact same. Even the paint scheme is similar... I went with the Serpens. It was between that and a Mod 3.0 by K2 that was used, and I figured for under 1000 bucks to have ultegra and 105 components (not pure, however) it was worth it. Plus, if you want to you can always return it for hte price it costs to ship. That's my two cents, I wish I already had the bike so I could let you know if it was good or not, but I just ordered it today. Let me know what your decision is!




DaveinFlorida said:


> Hello-
> My name is David and am looking to get into road biking. I used to ride mountain bikes when I was younger (20's) but now that I am getting older (I am over the hill at 35), I am going to start road biking. I am fairly healthy and run approx. 2-3 miles 4 to 5 times a week. The problem is my knees don't like me very much after each run and I would like to replace the run with 20-30 mile rides 4-5 days a week. (In the beginning of course, then on to the longer rides) My ultimate goal is to ride in a century sometime within the next year or so.
> I have signed on as a member of the forum and have enjoyed the articles/information.
> I am writing because I have a few questions about buying a bike. I have tried each of the stores here in town and have been impressed with each salespersons knowledge, although some have tried to "put me in a bike" only because it was the right size(or close enough) and they had it in stock. I have not been able to find one store with my size in stock. I am 6'2.5 inches tall with a 36"inseam and a 41.5" outseam. I should need a 60 or 62cm bike, I have been told, but have not actually been able to ride one yet.
> I am looking for the best money can buy,as everyone is, and would like a carbon fork and either 105 or ultegra components on the bike. I have looked at (and liked) Trek, Lemond and Cannondales, problem is no one in town has my size and won't until end of August.
> My big question is if anyone you know on th forum has bought a bike from Bikesdirect.com? I have been researching it and exchanging emails with the company for about a week, in particular about the Motobecane Sprint Tour
> 
> http://bikesdirect.com/products/mot...ur_carb1095.htm
> 
> Is it a bike that is worth the money for the quality? I love the fact that it has carbon seat stays and full ultegra. It comes in weighing about 20lbs and the company has answered all of my questions. There is a full refund or exchange if I don't like the bike.
> I alsio have been looking at the Fuji 2005 Roubaix with about the same components.
> 
> http://fujibikes.com/road/bike.asp?...,109,112,110,111,113,114&myArrayID=8&yr=2004#
> 
> Any advice/thoughts would be met with smiles and admiration!
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!
> D. Northway


----------



## TrailNut

*web bike shops are good, if you know what you want*

i got the Motobecane Fly Team mtb from Direct - i'm happy with the bike and the web re-seller.

Fuji's are nice bikes, also -- my LBS stocks 'em.

have you looked http://gvhbikes.com/ ? I got my sweet Viner Pro Team road bike from GVH: love the bike (and price) and like their service


----------



## DaveinFlorida

Just wanted to let you know I decided to go with the 2005 Fuji Roubaix. I got it a LBS in Jacksonsville that sells for Bikesdirect.com. It has carbon seat stays and caorbon fork, 105 and ultegra....great bike so far!!!! Havent really put it thru ots paces yet, but i'll let you know... 

Thanks for the help!
Dave


DaveinFlorida said:


> Hello-
> My name is David and am looking to get into road biking. I used to ride mountain bikes when I was younger (20's) but now that I am getting older (I am over the hill at 35), I am going to start road biking. I am fairly healthy and run approx. 2-3 miles 4 to 5 times a week. The problem is my knees don't like me very much after each run and I would like to replace the run with 20-30 mile rides 4-5 days a week. (In the beginning of course, then on to the longer rides) My ultimate goal is to ride in a century sometime within the next year or so.
> I have signed on as a member of the forum and have enjoyed the articles/information.
> I am writing because I have a few questions about buying a bike. I have tried each of the stores here in town and have been impressed with each salespersons knowledge, although some have tried to "put me in a bike" only because it was the right size(or close enough) and they had it in stock. I have not been able to find one store with my size in stock. I am 6'2.5 inches tall with a 36"inseam and a 41.5" outseam. I should need a 60 or 62cm bike, I have been told, but have not actually been able to ride one yet.
> I am looking for the best money can buy,as everyone is, and would like a carbon fork and either 105 or ultegra components on the bike. I have looked at (and liked) Trek, Lemond and Cannondales, problem is no one in town has my size and won't until end of August.
> My big question is if anyone you know on th forum has bought a bike from Bikesdirect.com? I have been researching it and exchanging emails with the company for about a week, in particular about the Motobecane Sprint Tour
> 
> http://bikesdirect.com/products/mot...ur_carb1095.htm
> 
> Is it a bike that is worth the money for the quality? I love the fact that it has carbon seat stays and full ultegra. It comes in weighing about 20lbs and the company has answered all of my questions. There is a full refund or exchange if I don't like the bike.
> I alsio have been looking at the Fuji 2005 Roubaix with about the same components.
> 
> http://fujibikes.com/road/bike.asp?...,109,112,110,111,113,114&myArrayID=8&yr=2004#
> 
> Any advice/thoughts would be met with smiles and admiration!
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance!!!
> D. Northway


----------



## bigredthe2

Sounds good! When you take it for a sprint or a climb let me know how it feels... if it's good and stiff or if it feels like the carbon seat stays create a "deadening" feel. That's something I am most worried about. Have fun w/ it!



DaveinFlorida said:


> Just wanted to let you know I decided to go with the 2005 Fuji Roubaix. I got it a LBS in Jacksonsville that sells for Bikesdirect.com. It has carbon seat stays and caorbon fork, 105 and ultegra....great bike so far!!!! Havent really put it thru ots paces yet, but i'll let you know...
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> Dave


----------



## DaveinFlorida

bigredthe2 said:


> Sounds good! When you take it for a sprint or a climb let me know how it feels... if it's good and stiff or if it feels like the carbon seat stays create a "deadening" feel. That's something I am most worried about. Have fun w/ it!


Well, I have gone a bit over 100 miles on it so far, with the longest (and by far the fastest with my local bike club) being 35 miles. Had some good long climbs and I have been very happy with it so far. The only complaintant I have is the brakes. Im not sure what kind they are, although bikesdirect.com and Fuji web page advertise them as shimano 105...Problem is there is no logo on them. Am I missing something? They seem to perform allright but I am still a bit hesitant about them. Other than that, wonderful bike! Climbs well, and sprints at an even pace. All-around great bike and well worth the $$$$$$$$$$.

Dave


----------



## bigredthe2

If the 2005 Fuji Roubaix is exactly the same as the Mercier Serpiens LTD (as the sales department @ bikesdirect.com states) then I doubt the brakes are 105. I hate to tell you that, but mine are unmarked too and they sure as hell don't feel like shimano components. I'd be skeptical too... best thing to do would be to check out a picture of the 105 brakes and compare. I'm glad to hear the bike's treating you good! I finally got mine put together and haven't taken it for a long ride, just a quick ride up and down the road, and so far it feels awesome!


----------



## matanza

*Should have bought the Sprint Tour!*

I bought one and the bike is full ULTEGRA and down to the printing on the brakes! NO GUESS WORK/ Super Deal.  

600km's plus and still right on the money.


----------



## kendiana99

*Motobecane & Fuji*

Hi everyone, just joined the forum because I'm pretty much in the same boat as all of you and these posting are pretty recent so I thought I would reply. I have a Cycle Spectrum (same as BikesDirect) a few miles from my house and I have bought a bike from them previously. My experience with them was excellent. 

Currently, I was researching the Fuji Team Superlite after going to the company website. Knowing that Cycle Spectrum carried Fuji bikes, I decided to pay them a visit. Upon visting them, I was informed that the Motobecane Le Champion SL and Fuji Team Superlite are essentially the _exact _ same bike. The guy at Cycle Spectrum informed me that in order to sell the bikes at such a cheap price, they had to market some bikes as Motobecane and others as Fuji. Not sure why, but this was his reasoning. After doing some more researching online, I found this chat room about another bike called the Windsor Kennet, which is also sold at CS. Anyways, one guy has an interesting reply from the sales rep at BikesDirect about the bikes they sale. Here is the chat room, the reply is about 1/2 way down: http://www.cyclingforums.com/showthread.php?t=45363&page=1&pp=15 

Im still in the boat of shopping, but from what I've learned is that some people dislike these bikes because they are not big name and not made in US. But others love them because they are without a doubt the best deal going for the components you get. As for there build quality, it seems very hard to get any good reviews about these bikes. I'm leaning towards getting the Motobecane, but I have read that the customer support is terrible. Also, people do commonly say that the understate the weight of their bikes. If anyone knows anything about the Motobecane Le Champion SL please let me know. 

Thnks,


----------



## matanza

*If you need support...*

Go to the LBS instead. Buying online implies... buying online. The support is as thin as the line... You should have this in mind before you buy!


----------



## Brunner

kendiana99 said:


> If anyone knows anything about the Motobecane Le Champion SL please let me know.


I recently purchased a Le Champion SL 61cm and I couldn't be happier. I bought it at my local Cycle Spectrum and found it needed a couple adjustment. The stem it came with was a 130 which was huge for me, but they simple swapped it out. As for overstating the weight, I can say that with computer, bag, speedplay x3 pedals and water bottle cages (no bottles), it weighs about 17.1 lbs. I'm pretty sure that the advertized weight of 15.5 lbs had to have been the 54 cm bike. Misleading, probably, but it still pretty light. If I would do anything to it, it would be a carbon rear stay, but with the carbon seat post, the road vibe isn't as bad as I had expected it to be. 

I've got almost 500 miles on it and have no complaints. I heard of one guy who bought one to part out as it was cheaper for him to buy a Le Champion SL than to buy the Ultegra components and a carbon crank. Something to think about. 

Good luck with your search...


----------



## dgangi

*Fuji Team is an excellent bike*



kendiana99 said:


> Currently, I was researching the Fuji Team Superlite after going to the company website. Knowing that Cycle Spectrum carried Fuji bikes, I decided to pay them a visit. Upon visting them, I was informed that the Motobecane Le Champion SL and Fuji Team Superlite are essentially the _exact _ same bike.


I purchased a Fuji Team from Cycle Spectrum last November. So far I have 2650 miles on the odometer and have nothing but praise to say about the bike. The frame is a marvel - it provides a compliant ride yet has a good amount of lateral stiffnes. The components are top notch - full Ultegra + Ritchey Pro. And the service from Fuji and Cycle Spectrum has been top notch -- the freehub on my rear wheel started making a funny noise and it was replaced on the spot!

My friend was so impressed with my bike that he bought the Fuji Team Superlite (the bike you are looking at). I think his mileage is around 2500 as well and he really loves the bike. BUT - be warned - the wheelset is only rated for a 175lb max rider!

Anyway, the Fuji and the Motobecane are NOT the same bike at all! The Fuji is made by Fuji in Taiwan -- the Motobecane is made by Kineses in Taiwan. Both bikes are comparable in overall quality and both bikes were on my "short list" when it came time to buy. I actually liked the look of the Moto better than the Fuji but I liked the ride of the Fuji better than the Moto. I personally felt more comfortable buying the Fuji because Fuji is a big company and they have been around a long time, which means if anything goes wrong with the bike you have a big company standing behind it. The Motobecane name is fully owned by Bikes Direct, so your warranty is only good while the shop is still in business. 

Good luck in your choices. Both the Fuji and Motobecane are excellent bikes.

Thx...Doug


----------



## kendiana99

*News I'm looking for...*



Brunner said:


> I recently purchased a Le Champion SL 61cm and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> 
> Brunner,
> 
> Thanks for your help, that's the news I've been looking for. I've been doing a lot of searching on the web and its tough to get any info from somebody that has some actual ride time on these bikes. The spec sheet for both the Fuji and Motobecane are so impressive for the price, I think I'll be heading over to CS later this week to make my final decision.
> 
> Happy riding...


----------



## kendiana99

*Thnks dgangi*



dgangi said:


> I purchased a Fuji Team from Cycle Spectrum last November. So far I have 2650 miles on the odometer and have nothing but praise to say about the bike.


Doug,

Thnks for your reply, as I stated with Brunner I'm heading over to CS later this week to make my final decision. Happy riding..... I'll let you know what I decide...

Ken


----------

